# "highlighters"



## DuhAussie

I have a Kindle Paperwhite...I don't know if that's relevant here, but I thought I'd mention it.

Every now and then as I'm reading an ebook on my Kindle, I'll come across a section, sometimes a paragraph, sometimes a sentence or just part of a sentence which is underlined by a line of dashes and at the start, it'll say something like "88 highlighters"

What does that mean?
Does it mean that 88 other people who own this ebook have highlighted the sentence that is underlined?
Is this a feature I can turn off?

Thanks!


----------



## SusanCassidy

That's exactly what it means.  Yes, you can turn it off.  It's called "Popular Highlights".  It's in the settings somewhere.  Just go to the Home page, and hit menu.  It'll be in there somewhere.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

To turn off 'popular highlights' go the the menu and select reading options.

You probably want Annotations Backup ON since that way any notes or highlights you make will be saved and synced across your devices.

Setting Popular Highlights OFF will remove the underlining.

Setting Public Notes off will keep notations you make from being part of the underlining that OTHER people might see.


----------

